# Dulwich Riding School - tracing a horse



## Archangel (18 March 2013)

Did anyone ride there and know a mare called Bonnie.  Arab x Welsh, about 14 hands, chestnut.  She would be late 20s now if she is still around.  It is a long shot but may be someone knew her.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mainpower (24 March 2013)

Might be worth putting a post on this FB group, we all went to the same PC, and some members did ride at Dulwich. Was Pat still running it when you were there?

http://www.facebook.com/groups/93882050110/


----------



## Divasmum (26 April 2013)

I'm an admin on the suggested page. You are very welcome to post on there.


----------



## Suenomel (29 May 2013)

Hi there, i was riding at Dulwich for a couple of years until 2011 but never knew of a horse called Donnie. Dulwich as a facebook page and a website so you can try emailing them. Good luck


----------



## Bubble734 (18 November 2013)

I've been riding at Dulwich for 9 years and don't remember there being a Bonnie when I've been there, sorry! But if you email them (see website for email address) the current manager should know


----------



## Longago (20 July 2014)

Hi, if you still get this, I'm afraid bonnie has been gone for quite a few years now, she had to be put down. I used to ride there as a chd (she was the first one I fell off) and was there for some years after she passed.


----------



## Archangel (20 July 2014)

Thanks for posting Longago, I'm truly grateful.  She was the daughter of my stallion and I just wondered how she was doing.  I'm sorry she has gone (stallion has also gone now) and also sorry you fell off her!  Her dam was a zippy little thing.


----------



## Longago (3 August 2014)

Lol yeah she was absolutely beautiful and yes very zippy when the moment took her, she teamed up with a dales pony named bobby, when they were good they were good but you usually knew when one was up to no good the other would join in.


----------



## OldNag (5 August 2014)

Was that little Bobby (bay?)? Mind you, I was there back in the 70s and 80s so may have been another one?


----------



## Longago (5 August 2014)

Yeah lovely bay bobby, half brother to dinah, piebald. Don't know how long he was there before her (so don't know if you knew here too) as I know he was there from very early age.
Though I'f you remember bobby you must remember tommy (palomino....ish lol)


----------



## Longago (5 August 2014)

Or maybe, lady, her foals dolly and Sally (my baby) dinahs foal belle 
Beauty and her foal David, Roy maybe Rosie and ruby?
Think they had a big horse called duke oh and Sam.
Sorry trying to remember as out of ones above, it was Sally, dinah,bobby,bonnie,tommy, Rosie and lady that were still there.
Others of course but I think they were newer.


----------



## OldNag (6 August 2014)

Gosh yes.  I remember them well. I remember when David was born! 
Ditto Sally! 
Roy - stunning horse. I remember riding Tommy, Ruby, Dinah, Belle, Bobby and Lady.  Duke was there when I was initially at Dulwich as a 9/10 yr old.
My favourite was Prince...  I looked after him as an oldie.


----------



## Longago (6 August 2014)

Oh yeah prince, lol 
I only heard stories of some of these and saw pictures.
Stories about ruby were usually quite amusing!
I looked after Sally from when she was about 7/8 until she passed away 8 years ago, and Dinah, as much as she initially scared me, her ,bobby and Shot kept me riding after a few confidence knocks, she was lovely.
There was another Belle by the time I was there, a liver chesnut, then grace, Rosie, regent, major and a little stallion cob called joey oh and shot how did I almost forget him...quirky but then a lot of Jim's horses were.
Did you know Emma or Hilary (instructors) or Vi (just a helper I think,older lady)


----------



## OldNag (6 August 2014)

I remember Vi - she used to help out a couple of evenings a week.  When I was there, Pat & later Chris ran it.  Regent yes I remember him- and Shot. :Ruby was legendary. If she didn't like you (and she didn't like me!) then going into her box was like dicing with death!!


----------



## Longago (6 August 2014)

Yeah it was chris running it when I started until she became ill and passed away (about 10 years ago I think now, they all seem to roll into one as I get older) and jim about 6/7 months later,  though met pat lots of times when she started coming back up from time to time to see jim or ride and to judge the summer show.
Lol yeah we had heard things like that about her, although we had to avoid a couple as kids they wernt that bad.


----------



## OldNag (7 August 2014)

Oh gosh I knew Jim had passed away but didn't know about Chris. 
I reckon it is about 25 years since I was last there.  I gather it's is still going strong.


----------



## Longago (7 August 2014)

Yeah as far as I know, I left 7 years ago now, but still very much miss the old days and horses as I pretty much grew up there, as did a lot of people lol


----------

